# What kind of gamer are you?



## PoWn3d_0704

So, what kind of gamer are you? Are you a Console gamer? Are you a diehard PC gamer? Do you only care about Graphics? Storyline? Game play? Re-Playability?

There are many people who frequent this section from all over the world. So let's all touch base, and sort out who is who.

I for one, am a PC gamer who loves his graphics. But I can't overlook a good storyline, as long as there is no sacrifice to game play. Yeah, I own a 360 and a Wii. Heck, I had a PS3 for a while too. But I had a gaming PC before I ever had a PS2 or even a Gameboy.

So why PC? Well there just aren't any games for those console that can hold my attention. The graphics and frame rate just aren't good enough, either.

Thus, here I am. A life-long PC gamer who loves nothing more than to plan out my next upgrade.... a GTX 670 4GB from MSI, for those wondering.

So tell me what kind of gamer you are... and then tell me why. Sell me your methods and games.


----------



## Redeye3323

I class myself as a Jack-of-all-trades Gamer.

Why? Because I alternate between the platforms and game types.

One week I could be playing Assassins Creed, Mass Effect or Fallout on the Xbox 360.

Another, it could be Minecraft on the PC.

I also have logged 350+ hours of Counter Strike: Source and like to kick butt in normal servers. I also get my butt kicked in Scrims (5v5 competitive with semi-pro / pro players).

Occasionally, I'll play some FIFA 12 (Football aka Soccer) on my 360 or some Pokemon on my DS (haven't in a while tbh).

As you can see, RPG games are my favourite whilst FPSes are also up there. But I do also play RTS games, MMORPGs, Sandbox games, Simulation games, Sport games, indie games (not much) and even old games (on the SNES, before my Dad took it :0 )

I prefer Gameplay and Storyline over Graphics, though it is nice for it to look nice ofc.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I never had a console when I was little, so PC gaming was kind of a necessity for me. My favorite genres include flight sims, FPSs, and recently I fell in love with RTS. The only game I really played for like 5 years was Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004 when my dad got me a joystick  Later I moved on to FSX and played that a lot as well. After a while I started to enjoy FPS, through F2P games like Combat Arms, Crossfire, and AVA. As of two years or so, I got into Steam and started playing TF2, CSS, and L4D2, which are all FPSs that I dearly enjoy. I'm not terribly good at them, but good enough to still make me want to play them. Then, SC2 came around and consumed most of my time, because I really felt like I was using my time wisely, instead of yelling at hackers over the mic on CA, lol. The only RPGs I got into we're Runes of Magic and Skyrim. Desperately waiting to try Fallout though, it's supposed to be the mother of all RPGs  might consider getting it soon. As far as the graphics=gameplay debate, I take the graphics side. I feel like if the developer put in enough effort to make the game look good, the gameplay will naturally be good. Though this unfortunately isn't the case in most modern games.


----------



## Babbzzz

I mostly stick to PC's. Not much of a gamer though. I love Counter-Strike and all racing games. :angel: And a big fan of DOS games. :grin:


----------



## Thrall

Hmm what to say. Well I kinda play alot of games from shooting games, strategy games, racing games and also some simulator games such as Flight Simulator X so pretty much alot of different genres but my favorite genre is still RPG games. I prefer to play the games on PC due to the ability to use a mouse and a keyboard but I do also have a PS3 and also a old PS2 (Not been using for a while). For me personally graphics isn't that important, of course it matters in a way but I prefer a game with a good story and just one that looks good visually. 
The reason I like RPG games so much goes back many years ago when my brother bought a Playstation 1 and a friend of mine came over and showed me Final Fantasy 9 which I really liked and ever since then I was addicted.

So now I have almost the entire FF series starting from FF7 and up to FF13-2. But right now I am sticking to playing games on my PC and I play alot of different games such as Skyrim, Need for Speed - The run, Fallout 3, Dragon Age Origin, Mass Effect series, Shogun 2 - Total war, Fable III and so on. 

The only good thing about playing games on consoles in my opinion is if you don't have a powerful computer because when you buy a game for a console such as PS3 you know that the game will work no matter what but thats not the same if you buy it for PC if you do have a bad PC.


----------



## Redeye3323

I have a good PC, I just enjoy playing the likes of Fallout, Mass Effect and Assassin's Creed on my 360.

FPS though, is far better on PC


----------



## Thrall

I have a good computer now as well but that wasn't always so. 
So sometimes I had to just buy a game for my PS3 because my old computer wasn't able to run the game well or not at all. 

Now that I have a good computer I do prefer to game on it but I do sometimes play games on my PS3 as well such as Final Fantasy and Red Dead Redemption. :smile:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PC'S RULE!!!:dance: I definitely prefer PC's, in case you hadn't noticed,:whistling: although we have an old GC and just bought a PS2. You have to spend a ton of time on a console to be able to play FPS's very good, although Assassins Creed and Batman type games are okay. I also agree with Thrall; anybody can buy a XBox or PS3 for the price of a graphics card, and nearly everyone already has a TV.

As for what type of games, well, look at my name.:grin: I've spent so much time on flight sims that I could probably fly better than most real-life pilots. I started out with FS9, then went to FS2004, and am currently using FSX, Xplanes9, CFS, and an old clunker-graphics freebie called YSFlight, when I find the time.

What got me started in FPS and RPG games was, believe it or not, Cabela's Big Game Hunter 2006.:dance::rofl: I like FPS, RPG, and am getting into Strategy.

I plan on building a gaming desktop sometime, as the old Dell 531s is kind of lagging behind in the graphics and processor areas.:rofl: 

I'm more into storyline then graphics, although when I get my new rig that may change.:grin:


----------



## liamm

I am somewhat between casual gamer and normal gamer. Usually, my job and faculty takes most of my time, but i've finished some pretty good games to be only casual gamer. My favorites contain: Warcraft 3, Resident Evil 4, Flat out 2 , Halo, Call of juares, Age of empires, Sacred/sacred underworld, amnesia , etc. Also, i'm an exclusice pc gamer.


----------



## Warborg

PC...the only console I have since SNES is a Wii with only two games.

I prefer game style first before graphics

I like RTS type games: AOE,AOM, Starcraft and ST Armadas

I also like slow city building type games like Caesar 3 and Zeus


----------



## helios19

I'm not much of a gamer... not because I don't like them, but cause I get too addicted lol! However, I do intend to get back into it soon.

I was first introduced with my beloved DOS games. Mario, Golden Axe, Tank Wars, Hocus Pocus, Jazz Jack Rabbit and games such as Cyber Dogs... many of which I still play today.

My love for gaming really started to sprout with the arrival of the Nintendo 64! Games like Banjo Kazooie, Mortal Kombat, Star Fox, Golden Eye and most of all the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time! (has to be the best of all time! xP) That really got me into games and made me a nintendo fanboy too! xD

Shortly after (or around there) I got into the GBC, then GBA then DS. Pokemon got me into this console and the Fire Emblem series too. This is where I started to realize I love RPGs and turn based strategy.

After they became outdated I turned to the PC and my most favourite has got to be the Monkey Island series! Simply stunning and entertaining! I also got into Warcraft, AOE and the GTA series.

In terms of Graphic Vs Story --> I'm a plot driven person, however Aesthetics do play a major role! I love good artwork but not too picky of 3d rendering.

On the whole, I consider myself a casual gamer and look forward to getting back into it.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

SNES? Nintendo 64? Hahaha. I'm not even old enough to remember too much about those consoles. I think I've played on a SNES once, and a N64 twice.

Never bought a console, because I always had a PC.

My dad is viciously good at Half Life Deathmatch. Last time we played one on one, I was handed my rear end, and it had been so long since he played we had to rebuild his PC and re purchase the game! To this day hes still better than me, and I ONLY really play FPS games. 

Anyways, that's why I've always had a gaming PC, since that's what my dad did.

He had... And still does, actually, a Voodoo 2 SLI machine. Each card has 64MB of video ram.

Since I've always been PC, graphics really are a big deal for me. If she won't run at 60FPS, I don't even want to play. (Just had that problem with FRAPs.... How to record but stay at 60FPS in game?)

My sigle exception is Fallout 3. I'll play that game all day, no matter the FPS. 

Terribly coded game though. I'm running at 35-60 FPS and my GPU never exceeds 40% (feel free to chime in any fixes to that....)


----------



## Thrall

Voodoo 2, that sure brings back memories. I remember having one of those cards and it was awesome :smile:. As for Fallout 3 compleatly agree that is is terrible coded. 
The FPS issue don't really bug me that much (Mostly because I can't tell the difference) it is more these random crashes to desktop that annoys me. 

I remember playing the game years ago and recently just for fun I decided to try it again on my new computer and when going to look for the latest patch I found out it is still the same patch (1.7) they had years ago so something tells me they didn't bother trying to fix the game. But luckely somebody has made a mod that reduces the crashing to desktop so after installing that my Fallout 3 copy works great now.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Point me too that mod. I'm desperate.


----------



## Thrall

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Point me too that mod. I'm desperate.


Here you go: Error Corrections - Reduce CTD at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 Mods and community :smile:

Just download the first file if you have all the expansions for the game or the second one if you don't. I downloaded the first one. As for the files you need to copy to the data folder for Fallout 3 I found out I only needed two which was: Error Fixes V1.5 - Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch.esp and Error Fixes V1.5.esp. 

Ever since I installed that mod I have been able to play the game for several hours without a single crash.

Oh btw noticed one file says something about higher FPS so maybe it fixes your FPS issue as well.


----------



## Warborg

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> SNES? Nintendo 64? Hahaha. I'm not even old enough to remember too much about those consoles.


I still remember when pong first came out. I was around your age when me and my mother would spend hours on Atari 2600


----------



## halfchaos

I think I will call myself an Old Gamer.
I'm not old in age but I'm old enough to have started out on nintendo playing games like duckhunt and later the superscope6. A lot of those games aren't on the market anymore. When I was on the console in the early 90s I was reading gaming mags at the market looking at strategy and cRPG games. Yeah, we actually read magazines back then. There was a few cRPG games on the console though like Diablo and um ... others. Two of my favorite console strategy games are Aerobiz Supersonic & the entire ROTK series. So you can say I loved the Turn-Based Strategy genre and, of course, cRPG.
Rest In Peace.

So once I got my first PC I was hooked. It was like taking my first steps into the glorious golden Promised Land. I got to play all those great strategy games on the PC. But as the market grew and "Web 2.0" pretty much destroyed the internet, so too did my two favorite genres die an inglorious death; Turn-Based Strategy and cRPG. Genres die constantly, Developers couldn't innovate if their lives depended on it and the glorious studios of old are all probably dead or retired. 

Everything I loved is gone. Even the new innovative games like Morrowind shrink innovation in their sequals just to expand what the studio considers a better market. So .... I left the market. These days all I do is play FPS because that market is at least still going strong.

In this day and age of Web 2.0, 3.0 ... 9.0? I feel like an old gamer, one of those people old enough to remember how things were "back in the day". If you weren't there then you wouldn't understand. We didn't have cellphones, we had duckhunt, pacific theater of operations, aerobiz, wall of fire, and ... meh. I guess that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Rome, Total war. Love the game.


----------



## Carpetfizz

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Rome, Total war. Love the game.


I recently bought Shogun 2 and FotS, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Console Gamer at heart! Ever since the NES. Ps3 gamer at the moment, COD, Fifa and DC Universe is a game i found recently, quite interesting.

Although......Sim City and Civilization are my two PC games. Love them both except Sim City 4 was just too much hassle. My PC isn't good enough to play the new versions of each game but I will eventually get one and i'll be on the back on the PC for strategy games and the Star Trek Games too.


----------



## Thrall

Agree about Rome, Total War. Its a great game and I am looking forward to Rome 2 Total War. As for Shogun 2 I have that one as well and I find it fun but if you are unlucky you may have to flash your BIOS (unless you already have the latest BIOS version) in order to play it otherwise you likely won't make it past the first screen.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

ROME 2, TOTAL WAR???


But... I still have 4 or 5 territories left to capture in the first one...... I'm trying to capture the entire world, you know.


----------



## Thrall

Yes Rome 2 Total War or Total War: Rome II. Don't you pay attention to news? :whistling:
Wikipedia: Total War (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and if you search for it in google you may get some results as well :smile:



> *Total War: Rome II*
> 
> 
> On 2 July 2012, The Creative Assembly announced _*Total War: Rome II*_ as the next edition of the Total War series. It has been confirmed that work began on the title during the development of _Total War: Shogun 2_. The Creative Assembly announced that the game will have a bigger map than its prequel, _Rome: Total War_, have said that it will "go more to the east", have many new game features and that it will have new camera views in-battle, allowing the player to see the battle almost from every angle. It's also known that the game is being developed using a new programming system, which will allow it to achieve graphical quality never seen before in the _Total War_ series. A live action trailer was released on IGN, also on 2 July, which features different movie type scenes, all related in purpose, with the theme "How far will you go for Rome?". Also, _Total War: Rome II_ is set to receive a teaser trailer at Rezzed: The PC and Indie Games Show on 6 July 2012. The game is set to be released in 2013.


I try to conquer the world as well in the first game.


----------



## tyza

i have a few points to argue with quite a few of you regarding gaming! , but for now while im at work i would like to say that i hope rome 2 will have the city view again . . even though, you can't do anything but watch , it was still apart of what got me into the total war series.


----------



## orchidaceous

I started back in the day on a PC with Doom shareware (and then full Doom, then Doom II, etc leading up to Doom 3 BFG edition later this year because of reasons) and various sorts of mystery-type games, but eventually gravitated towards consoles. I put in my share of time on the NES and SNES. First console I owned and didn't merely hog over at friends' houses was the PS1, on which I was addicted to Tekken and FF8, then made the switch over to Xbox for Dead or Alive and a handful of other games.

I didn't upgrade to the 360 until... Left 4 Dead came out, I think, which was my first real foray into online gaming, but that sold it for me. These days I'm a hardcore Call of Duty girl, though I dabble in Battlefield and am fairly terrible at it. Other top favorites are Borderlands, the Mass Effect series, the Saints Row series, L4D2, Assassin's Creed, etc. Right now I've got a stack of games to play and not enough time to play them all, though I know I'm basically going to drop everything when Borderlands 2 comes out in September. And probably the same for Black Ops II in November.

The only PC game I really spend time on anymore is Minecraft, and even that's not often because I need to upgrade my tower's graphics. I've just got the stock integrated crap and I have to run MC on close to the lowest, crappiest settings. It makes me sad, so I usually end up on Minecraft 360 edition instead. I prefer the 360 version's controls, but the PC version's variety.

And such is my Minecraft dilemma.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yay! A girl gamer.:smile: See Redeye, I'm not the only one.:whistling::grin:


----------



## SteveThePirate

aaaanddd heres a ghostie :spook:


----------



## Thrall

Pokes orchidaceous with a stick, sorry had to make sure you are real :whistling:


----------



## SteveThePirate

Nope it was just the ghostie again :spook: :grin:


----------



## orchidaceous

Oh, I'm real. And I come with a veritable army of likeminded ladies who've got my back on the battlefield.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Ahhhh haaaaaa Clan PMS, that is the most quality gaming clan name i have ever seen! :rofl: I love it :lol:


----------



## tyza

only need 1 good halo pilot to win battlefield.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Woah! Orchidaceous... We may have scrimmed in Battlefield. I talk to [H20]Neostealth in Teamspeak all the time. I'm part of Kryptic Contact.


----------



## orchidaceous

I'm afraid not - he's on our PC platform, I'm on 360. I think my PC would go up in flames if I tried to run anything more complicated than Minecraft on it.  That's awesome, though! Small world.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Awe 
Well, as long as you know that PC is better....  jkjk.

Small world indeed. BUT, your clan isn't small, that's for sure.


----------



## Redeye3323

I'll tell you what, Minecraft isn't a small world :grin:

Anyhow, take this discussion to another thread girls & guy as the thread is derailing from the original topic and we wouldn't want it to get closed.

-Red


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I don't mind them talking on here Redeye, but if it's gonna get it closed...


----------



## Redeye3323

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I don't mind them talking on here Redeye, but if it's gonna get it closed...


That talks ok, just make a new thread before it becomes a derailed thread and gets closed.

Back on Topic, what types of games would you say there is? Just Casual, Competitive and Professional? Or more?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, I don't know if this is what you meant... but I would say flight sims are professional, race games such as NFS and online games like BF3 can be competitive, then you have casual games like Spider Solitaire. But I think you need another type for Halo, Crysis, AC, BM, etc.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Most competitive game on the market? Probably somewhere between Counter Strike and Starcraft 2.

I've never played Starcraft, but I have played a little Counter Strike.
Man... The people who play that game are GOOD.


----------



## SteveThePirate

If anyone has tried any of the Fifa games then that is what you could call competative. I myself used to be very competative at it when it was Fifa 09 and 10, played Fifa 12 recently and was starting to get back into it when the game was taken from me (abeit the person i borrowed it from but with it went my footballing pride)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Steve the Pirate plays soccer?
But don't you have a peg leg?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Most competitive game on the market? Probably somewhere between Counter Strike and Starcraft 2.
> 
> I've never played Starcraft, but I have played a little Counter Strike.
> Man... The people who play that game are GOOD.


 Some of those online players are just sick. I mean, they must spend 24/7 on the game to get as good as they are.


----------



## Androidrules

PS3 and PC are definitely the best systems for gaming. I played my PS3 all the time before I realized that I needed a PC to play my games on. I am a huge fan of FPS, Flight Sims, and a game called World of Tanks. (don't know what category) The problem is with PC is that they're way more expensive than just dropping $200 on a PS3. I don't know why you guys were saying the fps on consoles are terrible. They're definitely not unless it's just overwhelming for the system, which is rare.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Is WoT online only? Can you do co-op play?


----------



## SteveThePirate

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Steve the Pirate plays soccer?
> But don't you have a peg leg?


Aye I did, but it grew back when i received an extra life from this random box marked '?' as i was walking down the river clyde harbour towards my ship. What intrigues me most is how it got there in the first place and WHY WAS IT FLOATING!!! BOXES DON'T FLOAT!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! But it was cool.


----------



## Androidrules

Yea, WoT is online only. But if you have friends on the game you can play on the same team, but that's about it. It's one of those games where it's free, but it's not like normal play for free games. You can actually progress really far in the game without spending actual money.


----------



## Redeye3323

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Most competitive game on the market? Probably somewhere between Counter Strike and Starcraft 2.
> 
> I've never played Starcraft, but I have played a little Counter Strike.
> Man... The people who play that game are GOOD.


355+ hours of CSS here, and I am at the level of average when it comes to pro-scrims. Still, I usually finish positive in normal matches (and top the scoreboard quite a few times).

I know people with 1,000+ hours of CSS.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Redeye3323 said:


> 355+ hours of CSS here, and I am at the level of average when it comes to pro-scrims. Still, I usually finish positive in normal matches (and top the scoreboard quite a few times).
> 
> I know people with 1,000+ hours of CSS.


Wow thats proper gaming. I've racked up only 12 days on MW3 and i thought that was hardcore :lol: Though i've seen some with 30+ days on it which is nuts!


----------



## nobir

I used to be a Call of Duty nerd with well over 4.000 hours in CoD 1. Then I had to go to uni and had to put the game on the shelf (hardest moment in my life lol). 

Right now I'm kind of an all-rounder. I play anything and everything I get my hands on, from FIFA and PES, to CoD, BF3, Civilization 3-5 + Revolution for the DS, all sorts of tycoons, Guild Wars, WoW, etc.  Atm I'm hooked on Civ Revolution (DS) - can't get enough of it!


----------



## orchidaceous

I think I'm around... 21 or 22 days on CoD.


----------



## bwsealirl

My brother had put 20+ days into both COD 4 and MW2, but he was seriously addicted when he was on school holidays. 

Id consider myself to be an all rounder with a bias towards single player games, that being said I do enjoy some online FPSs, soccer games and fighters


----------



## A1tecice

PC/XBOX..... i am a man of graphics but also gameplay.

i am 470 days 8 hours played on runescape :whistling:


----------



## Redeye3323

A1tecice said:


> PC/XBOX..... i am a man of graphics but also gameplay.
> 
> i am 470 days 8 hours played on runescape :whistling:


Wowza A1. Over a year of your life spent on Runescape. It could be a joke, but that is a seriously huge amount of time. Its about 1/80th to 1/100th of your life.


----------



## tyza

Ive spent over a few years on runescape , and over 840 hours on cs , point?


----------



## helios19

I would normally collapse in aww... however, I don't expect any less in a Tech Support Forum. ^^


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

helios19 said:


> I would normally collapse in aww... however, I don't expect any less in a Tech Support Forum. ^^


 Nope. This is the forum of quacks, goons, and geeks.:grin:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I have many, many, many hours in Runescape. Only like level 60 something though. I was always more concerned with being rich, than powerful. I also always ranked all my fighting/mage levels at the same pace. So I am as adept with runes as I am with a blade.

Haha, I haven't played in forever though. I know I've been hacked twice.

But for gaming hours...
I bet they go CoD4 (dont know how many hours, over multiple game installations... But probably over 400 hours.
Runescape next. Again, no idea on the hours.
Then Fallout 3 with a ton of time. 
Then Battlefield Bad Company 2 with 200 hours.
Then Battlefield 3 with 170 hours currently.
And Team Fortress 2 is up to 74 hours as of today.

That's it. I have no games that break 500 hours. I am a hardcore gamer, but I don't seem to game a lot. I spend more time reading, building, and learning than actually using my computer.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Meh back in my prime of playing Fifa I was up to 4 in the morning sometimes so i might have at least cracked the 350+ hours barrier but if you combine all the Cods i've played then i've probably lost half a year of my life lol. 

Speaking of football I was at the Olympics Match between USA and Columbia Women on saturday (was played at Hampden in Glasgow) and I must admit, the USA womens team are better than the mens team :grin: 3-0 win for them.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Aaagh! Now we're talking sports.:hide: Just kidding, Steve.:wink:


----------



## A1tecice

Redeye3323 said:


> Wowza A1. Over a year of your life spent on Runescape. It could be a joke, but that is a seriously huge amount of time. Its about 1/80th to 1/100th of your life.


Nope not a joke, hence why I am ranked under 10,000/200,600,000  i have been playing it on and off since I was like..... 12 maybe?

I have some older friends that are around 1400 days :rofl: Not sure if they know what sunlight is right enough


----------



## greenbrucelee

I had consoles and PCs, I will list what I had in order.

Dragon 32
ZX 81
ZX Spectrum
BBC Micro
Nitendo
ATARI ST
Commodor AMIGA
SEGA Megadrive
Super Famicom
486 DX 2 66Mhz with 96MB RAM
Playstation 2
A custom PC Build
The Custom PC in my Sig.

I used to be a beat em up and shooter fan but I think they have had their day. Now I prefer RPGs


----------



## Coolayush23

I love Pokemon games as an mmorpg, as they have a great storyline, and im a fairly good pokemon fan.Although the graphics are a lil bad, but the games have a lovely storyline.:dance::dance::dance::dance:opcorn:opcorn::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::whistling::whistling::whistling::flowers:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

And... you like emoticons.:whistling::grin:


----------



## A1tecice

I miss pokemon, my childhood that was, Pokemon Yellow!


----------



## SteveThePirate

Pokemon Blue for me...Squirtle!!!! :lol:


----------



## tyza

yellow was the best, you could have all 3 + pikachu


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Are you guys talking Latin, or Greek?


----------



## tyza

i wanna be , the very best, like no oneee ever wasss


----------



## helios19

SteveThePirate said:


> Pokemon Blue for me...Squirtle!!!! :lol:


+1 :dance:



tyza said:


> i wanna be , the very best, like no oneee ever wasss


So do I!!!!  *tears of joy*


----------



## Redeye3323

To catch them is my real test, to train them is my caussse !


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

You guys are crazy.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Insane, actually.


----------



## tyza

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Insane, actually.


now now lets not call each other things they aren't xD


----------



## SteveThePirate

You teach me and i'll teach you POKEMON! Gotta catch em' all.....


----------



## A1tecice

Loved yellow due to the pikachu following you around 

My brother had red, and we used to battle all the time via a link cable! omg i miss those haha! :grin:


----------



## SteveThePirate

Wow Link cables, I remember those when wireless in mainstream was only a technology in Star Trek


----------



## A1tecice

Indeed, i also remember the cheat that if you "trade" a pokemon and unplugged the link cable you would end up with a clone of each of them .. ahh good times!

I also remember the missingo cheat, the level 139 thing.. haha


----------



## SteveThePirate

Do you think in 10 years time we will be looking back in reminisce at the current consoles and computer systems? I remember 12 years ago constantly playing Civilization 2 and Sim City 2000 and i wonder if it will be same thinking about Call of Duty and Skyrim


----------



## greenbrucelee

SteveThePirate said:


> Do you think in 10 years time we will be looking back in reminisce at the current consoles and computer systems? I remember 12 years ago constantly playing Civilization 2 and Sim City 2000 and i wonder if it will be same thinking about Call of Duty and Skyrim


yep, I still think back in the day I was playing Target renegade on the spectrum and bloodwych on the atari st.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

SteveThePirate said:


> Do you think in 10 years time we will be looking back in reminisce at the current consoles and computer systems? I remember 12 years ago constantly playing Civilization 2 and Sim City 2000 and i wonder if it will be same thinking about Call of Duty and Skyrim


 Definitely.:smile:


----------



## A1tecice

Well i was working on a Dell D600 that was made in 2004, 8 years on most people have quadcores or better now. cant wait!


----------



## helios19

We will be reminiscing while physically fending of monsters in a virtual world! xD


----------



## tyza

tbh , the newer pokemon didnt have the same feel as the original ,

and there are a few games including pokemon that couldnt be replaced, 

there was a pirate vs sailor game called corsair's gold from microid , it was awesome . . 

too bad it only ran on win 98, couldnt get it to run on 7 xD.


----------



## helios19

tyza said:


> tbh , the newer pokemon didnt have the same feel as the original...


+1 again! *Such good times!!!*


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Don't get too teared up.


----------



## tyza

Dananana a Wild ratatta appeared!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Redeye's gonna kick us all off for getting off-topic.


----------



## SteveThePirate

I choose you FSG! Use Growl!


----------



## tyza

Ratatta dodged the attack, Ratatta uses quick sand on FSG!


----------



## SteveThePirate

FSG acquires critical damage and faints.


----------



## A1tecice

^lol

People complain gamers don't get enough physical exercise but it will be interesting to see what happens when games become Virtual reality so we actually have to move and things? Will we take over the world?... again


----------



## Thrall

The question is would we be able to see the difference between a virtual reality and the real world, assuming somebody makes it really realistic? 
Like you are thinking you are playing GTA or something like that but you actually running around in the real world stealing cars and driving over people, that would be a bit dangerous :whistling:


----------



## A1tecice

Well i know i am stupid sometimes but i think i would notice the difference  when i die and respawn


----------



## Thrall

Good point, didn't think about that. But to be serious it will be cool to see what the future will bring :grin:


----------



## A1tecice

Come into my time travel machine, Sadly its in the future too


----------



## SteveThePirate

BBC News - Oculus Rift virtual reality headset gets Kickstarter cash

Read this. VR is closer than you think.


----------



## helios19

Flight Sim Guy said:


> Don't get too teared up.


Yeah, I almost slipped in my tears. xD



SteveThePirate said:


> BBC News - Oculus Rift virtual reality headset gets Kickstarter cash
> 
> Read this. VR is closer than you think.


*Helios19 has whited out*


----------



## tyza

Though i consider myself a pretty into-it gamer i have no interest in virtual reality 

im content with rl and gaming is just gaming !

You have to be disappointed about something IRL to want a VR that bad


----------



## helios19

tyza said:


> You have to be disappointed about something IRL to want a VR that bad


But what about in an "entertainment" perspective? as oppose to an "escape from reality."


----------



## tyza

Yeah i guess to a point , for example im quite into metro 2033 or whatever year it was, and battlefield 3 time of realism but i wouldn't want to go as far as having to sprint hard core irl when i wanted to sprint inside the game xD. 

Btw if it was based on personal sprint speed , all gamers in that age will lose to athletes .


----------



## helios19

Yeah true! It's the lazy man's dream of a healthy lifestyle. xP


----------



## tyza

That would turn the industry into something im not going to support xD!


----------



## helios19

tyza said:


> That would turn the industry into something im not going to support xD!


Amen to that! :rofl:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

tyza said:


> That would turn the industry into something im not going to support xD!


I would love that. It would be epic. It would be just like playing Paintball with your friends, but you get to experience actual weapons.

I would see it as a reason to stay in shape. You have to be able to beat your friends, and if physically is the way to do that, then that's what we would do.

Playing Battlefield 3, hoping in a real jet and taking it for a spin... then epically messing up would be amazing. Shooting my friends on days when I can't stand them. Realizing that gaming is now solely based on reflexes.

It would be awesome.


----------



## tyza

Until you think outside the box , when you get to a age of 40 + you will never be the top player , ever again . Even if you brain reaction is specifically faster then most. 

And as a gamer , you would lose your spot from maybe being around the top , to the bottom with athletes being on the top pool?

And imagine a clan made from real veterans soldiers , gg to all gamers after that.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I would love that. It would be epic. It would be just like playing Paintball with your friends, but you get to experience actual weapons.
> 
> I would see it as a reason to stay in shape. You have to be able to beat your friends, and if physically is the way to do that, then that's what we would do.
> 
> Playing Battlefield 3, hoping in a real jet and taking it for a spin... then epically messing up would be amazing. Shooting my friends on days when I can't stand them. Realizing that gaming is now solely based on reflexes.
> 
> It would be awesome.


 Paintball is awesome, but it'll keep you in shape.:grin:


----------



## A1tecice

I agree but maybe there could be age classes? I personally think it would be epic, im sure if it got that realistic your army training would consist of 3 months in VR haha


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Seriously. We could just fight wars TCC style with a tournament bracket.


----------



## A1tecice

^
yes to this! hahah.... Would save so much money that is currently spent on wars etc. But your always going to get that country that has the aimbots :wink:


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Which would be us.

No... No .. the Chinese. We would all be screwed.


----------



## tyza

ha ha , lets see how long stupid campers could last crouching irl.


----------



## A1tecice

LOL'd irl,

just imagining the boys parents coming home to find there son lying on the floor.
I would also love to see them 360 quick scope without taking a piece of furniture out IRL.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Well, like the movie GAMER, I would think that you would have a custom room or something. I know that if I had the chance to play video games as if I were really there, I would build that damn room myself if I had to.


----------



## tyza

................... so you have a room customized long enough to do short bursts of sprints each way? @[email protected]!!

Rich fella!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Nahh, but maybe a ball bearing floor? With you in a harness to keep most of your own weight off you.


----------



## tyza

i was thinking of one of them running machines but that works.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Someday we'll look back at this thread and have a good laugh. I bet instead of VR, we'll have mind control over our PCs.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Hopefully before I am like 30.


----------



## McNinja

The cheaters in VR will use bouncy castles!


----------



## SteveThePirate

Imagine playing Sonic the Hedgehog in VR! 1) it will be super fun for you and 2) it will be super funny for the people watching you pretend to be a fast rolling jumpin hedgehog. Some how the mention of bouncy castles made me think that.


----------



## A1tecice

^

Would you do the jump when you take damage and throw your Hula hoops crisps in the air?
:wink:


----------



## SteveThePirate

:rofl: I've never thought of actually doing that for a laugh. Guess what i'm buying from the shop lol


----------



## tyza

not the hula hoops


----------



## SteveThePirate

:lol:


----------



## A1tecice

how did it go? haha...


----------



## tyza

just bought cs : go, not going to download it anytime soon though xD


----------



## SteveThePirate

Fifa 13 will be due out soon, I'm thinking of buying again since i went off football last season but have re-ignited the football spark but damn well can't wait to COD-Black Ops 2, looks madder than usual.


----------



## Redeye3323

tyza said:


> just bought cs : go, not going to download it anytime soon though xD


Me too, I got into the beta a little while back but haven't played it for weeks. I didn't log many hours into it, but just using 3/4 games I did play (and demo recorded), I made a whole montage.

Want to see it?


----------



## Carpetfizz

Redeye3323 said:


> Me too, I got into the beta a little while back but haven't played it for weeks. I didn't log many hours into it, but just using 3/4 games I did play (and demo recorded), I made a whole montage.
> 
> Want to see it?


Daniel, post the link here, it didn't get the attention it deserves on the other thread you made!


----------



## Redeye3323

Carpetfizz said:


> Daniel, post the link here, it didn't get the attention it deserves on the other thread you made!


Cheers 

Here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QZdr6f0_k4


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Thanks Redeye! Gave me my very first look of CS:GO. Well, I already had it preordered. Nice to know it looks good.

I'm not one to doubt valve. They release a game and I buy it without question.

Baaaaa


----------



## tyza

valve and bethesda,

losing support for blizzard,

lost support for ea a long time ago.


----------



## A1tecice

I lost support for EA when they started forcing oragin on people. Yet i still bought ME3. Very good game


----------



## Thrall

A1tecice said:


> I lost support for EA when they started forcing oragin on people. Yet i still bought ME3. Very good game


Agree with this, it really bothers me that you have to launch Origin to be able to play a game. Most of the times I don't mind but sometimes due to bad Internet connection where I live where the internet falls out its annoying as I am then unable to play a product I have paid for (Due to not being able to launch Origin). 

But EA isn't the worst when it comes to such DRM or what you would call it, I think Ubisoft is worse as their games require you to be online all the time. Atleast for Origin all you need to do is to launch it and you are fine. As for ME3 agree as well that is a great game, I got the whole ME series and of course Dragon Age as well.


----------



## A1tecice

With EA and Ubisoft, i can see why so many of there games get pritated... most of the time its to get rid of there stupid DRM. its there own fault.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thrall said:


> Agree with this, it really bothers me that you have to launch Origin to be able to play a game. Most of the times I don't mind but sometimes due to bad Internet connection where I live where the internet falls out its annoying as I am then unable to play a product I have paid for (Due to not being able to launch Origin).
> 
> But EA isn't the worst when it comes to such DRM or what you would call it, I think Ubisoft is worse as their games require you to be online all the time. Atleast for Origin all you need to do is to launch it and you are fine. As for ME3 agree as well that is a great game, I got the whole ME series and of course Dragon Age as well.


 What the?! What about Steam?:facepalm:


----------



## A1tecice

Steam has an offline mode?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

A1tecice said:


> Steam has an offline mode?


 When it works. I'm not a big Steam fan, in case you haven't noticed.:whistling: Gamestop has a Steam-like deal that I'm gonna try.


----------



## Thrall

Flight Sim Guy said:


> What the?! What about Steam?:facepalm:


My point is that Steam and Origin only requires you to login while Ubisoft requires a constant Internet connection. Like when I used to play Settlers 7 (made by Ubisoft) and I lost Internet connection while playing then the game would shut down. 

But if I play Mass Effect 3 after launching Origin and I then loose Internet connection I am still able to play the game and it doesn't affect the gameplay in anyway. Same deal with Steam, it doesn't shutdown a game if I loose connection. But with that said I don't really like any of those programs as I would prefer to launch a game directly without having to launch/use a extra program.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Thrall said:


> My point is that Steam and Origin only requires you to login while Ubisoft requires a constant Internet connection. Like when I used to play Settlers 7 (made by Ubisoft) and I lost Internet connection while playing then the game would shut down.
> 
> But if I play Mass Effect 3 after launching Origin and I then loose Internet connection I am still able to play the game and it doesn't affect the gameplay in anyway. Same deal with Steam, it doesn't shutdown a game if I loose connection. But with that said I don't really like any of those programs as I would prefer to launch a game directly without having to launch/use a extra program.


 Yeah, Ubisoft went way downhill with that. I liked the first AC because it was totally Internet free, whereas the new Ubisost ones I can't even play because of the constant Internet connection requirement. 

I like the On-Live system because you can turn it on if you want online stats, or turn it off if you don't want the hassle.


----------



## SteveThePirate

I don't like the way the online is with ubisoft and AC, the online is fun but not exactly an eyecatching hassle free menu and setup environment


----------



## A1tecice

I don't mind Microsoft's DRM so much as you are able to create an Offline Profile. But EA/UBI just take the biscuit...


----------



## SteveThePirate

Meh EA's general setup is ok my beef with them and not just mine (especially on Fifa) we all concluded that they run their servers made out of Lego and is attended by none other than the Lego server guy.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Steam is king. Origin is fine. I pretty much let it run in the background just to play BF3. Ubisoft is just stupid.

I actually launch Origin from Steam. Thus giving me the Steam Overlay in BF3, DA2, etc.


----------



## defriend

I should try that.


----------



## A1tecice

Steam is awesome... i can buy the best up and coming games without leaving my seat!


----------



## defriend

Ya..Just don't let your dad go through you computer trying to get around reformatting it, and stops on every game and lecture you on how useless games are. Back then parents thought rock and roll swas uselesss and terrible, and they didn't lecturee there kids about that(maybe they did.)


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

defriend said:


> Ya..Just don't let your dad go through you computer trying to get around reformatting it, and stops on every game and lecture you on how useless games are. Back then parents thought rock and roll swas uselesss and terrible, and they didn't lecturee there kids about that(maybe they did.)


 :arrowu::arrowu::rofl::rofl::rofl::grin:


----------



## tyza

To be honest , i would rather steam do something based on an account > and then all games will authenticate with the account , and the account itself authenticates with that computer .

And they would do something like itunes where you can authenticate that computer and wouldnt have to go online for the rest of your life if you wanted to play offline steam games, 

its part of the reason why i never shut down my laptop, sometimes i restart my laptop , and i forget to wait for steam to load up , and end up in some place where there is no internet , i can basically say im F$%$ED if i wanted to play a game like skyrim , the funny thing is , offline mode still requires one to authenticate with the server before turning into offline mode. Quite a fail design , same goes with blizzard's starcraft II.


I do chose to believe this was just something that is incomplete though, with steam anyway.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Nah, it happens to me all the time. Quite frustrating.


----------



## tyza

Me too. But it states offline mode > it should be offline mode > if it was like itunes where you could authorize up to 5 pc's , it would save me a lot of trouble.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

The issue is how many PCs they could limit it too.... I have so many part changes going on all the time, but I will always have that steam account.


----------



## tyza

the way itunes work is . . you can deauthorize and reauthorize any pc, but i think it was only up to 5 at a time.


----------



## A1tecice

I think Apple as part of there agreement for the song to be on Itunes, have have all the rights to be able to see where it get distributed too. I think steam would have a hard job trying to get every game/new game to agree for them to be able to limit other peoples games to a computer(s)... afterall if I bought I game I would want to play it on any pc i choose fit.


----------



## tyza

which why the authorise and de authorise, and its unrealistic for a person to install and play a game like skyrim on 20 different pcs!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

I just busted 2,000 views on this thread.:dance:

They could also do a 1-3 PC license like other software does. Or at least make that an option if you don't want the online hassle.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I paid for a game, I want to use it whenever I want, on whatever PC I want. Seriously. I have multiple PCs in my house, boat, trailer, etc. If they are all gaming quality, why the hell shouldn't I be able to play games on them all?

I think the game ought to only be verified once, then youre game. You know?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I paid for a game, I want to use it whenever I want, on whatever PC I want. Seriously. I have multiple PCs in my house, boat, trailer, etc. If they are all gaming quality, why the hell shouldn't I be able to play games on them all?
> 
> I think the game ought to only be verified once, then youre game. You know?


 Exactly.:wink:


----------



## tyza

... if that was legal , internet cafes only need 1 copy per game -.-


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Nah, just one for each account.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey guys,

Interest topic going on here 

However, could you make sure not to use any swear words or similar even if EA is a horrid company and the DRM of Ubisoft... well...

-Redeye


----------



## tyza

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Steam is king. Origin is fine. I pretty much let it run in the background just to play BF3. Ubisoft is just stupid.
> 
> I actually launch Origin from Steam. Thus giving me the Steam Overlay in BF3, DA2, etc.


 o i c


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Oic? What?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Oooo I c wat u did dere.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Brilliant, PoWn3d.:grin:


----------



## tyza

Hahahaha , sorry for late reply , was in bed, but funny reply XD!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

*bows* thank you, I'm here all week.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Well, we're still questioning if you're really there.:whistling: Just kidding.:grin:

Back to the topic, a couple years ago before I was real techy, I saw something about a device that you could buy that actually controlled your PC through brain-waves. It was probably just me misunderstanding something, but I was wondering if anyone else remembered anything about it.:ermm:


----------



## tyza

It was probably in reverse, humans get tricked into being controled by codes through brainwave, zzzzzt.


----------



## dm01

Steam doesn't force you to authenticate to use the offline mode, I do it all the time with my laptop where internet is unavailable or too difficult to bother with.

Some games will let you authorise up to a certain number of individual computers. You can usually manage them online so that if you do need a new authorisation for the same computer, you can easily delete the old one.


----------



## Olivia2012

mostly I am pc gamer ,but sometimes I play PS3 and XBOX


----------



## tyza

When you have no internet, try exit steam , then start steam again , clicking offline mode does not work ,it says bla bla bla connection could not bla bla bla


----------



## grimx133

You're probably thinking of the OCZ thing, but it's been discontinued.
OCZ NIA review - Neural Impulse Actuator 



Flight Sim Guy said:


> Well, we're still questioning if you're really there.:whistling: Just kidding.:grin:
> 
> Back to the topic, a couple years ago before I was real techy, I saw something about a device that you could buy that actually controlled your PC through brain-waves. It was probably just me misunderstanding something, but I was wondering if anyone else remembered anything about it.:ermm:


----------



## A1tecice

There was also a guy who got a tiny implant in his arm so that his computer in his LAB could keep track of him and open/close doors turn on and off computers and lights for him.... I WANT IT!


----------



## tyza

...........................................................................................................


----------



## A1tecice

........................................................................................................... . 

^ 1 more :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

tyza said:


> When you have no internet, try exit steam , then start steam again , clicking offline mode does not work ,it says bla bla bla connection could not bla bla bla


 Exactly.:banghead:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Yeah, I'm not sure what it was, I just remember seeing something about it.


----------



## defriend

Sometime, when I don't have internet, and I try offline mod-it keeps wanting to log me in to online mod for me to.


----------



## tyza

defriend said:


> Sometime, when I don't have internet, and I try offline mod-it keeps wanting to log me in to online mod for me to.



= fail offline mode xD its basically what happens to me too.


----------



## defriend

off topic..but I bought DA2 for mac a half year ago. But now I wanted to get it for PC. but, I downloaded origins, the game was in my list, so I downloaded it, And it works better, even my DLC's showed up. so, I didn't have to spend money on another copy


----------



## backups

I think a game needs a bit of everything. I want a game to have a good storyline but not 50% story 50% gameplay. something more like 10% story 90% gameplay. Graphics is something that never rly bothered me I mean I got a great computer and graphic card so I always max every single setting that will improve image quality. But I still enjoy games like cs 1.6 or Revolt etc that aren't great games because of their graphics.

Consoles vs pcs for me it's pretty straight forward I will simply never play a console alone. And by alone I don't mean offline just even online I don't enjoy playing consoles for me it's meant to be played with at least another friend as for computer I can play single players,online, split screen wtv... It's enjoyable all over even tough sometimes splitting the keyboard keys is hard for some games 

I also love tough games I always play games at maximum difficulty from the start till I finish and I simply don't give up until I'm done with the game(unless I'm not enjoying the gameplay itself) but with this comes something I truly hate in games these days.

I see no bloody reason why corporations would force me to play the normal mode or hard mode first to play the hardcore after. When I'm done with a game I'm done with a game it's over if it's a single player it's finished I will never touch it again even if they send me candy trough mail. 

And it rly pisses me off that you're only allowed to play some games at hardcore mode after finishing the game in other mode I actualy gave up on playing a few games because they had this issue and I just started playing hard mode and I was like: nope sorry but this just isn't challenging and I see no point on keep playing a game that literally makes me fall asleep on my keyboard.

And well since the title of the thread can be spread into so much I also love card games,chess,arcade machines,pool and "foosball" not entirely sure that's how you write it? well its basicly table football you get it


----------



## tyza

backups said:


> I think a game needs a bit of everything. I want a game to have a good storyline but not 50% story 50% gameplay. something more like 10% story 90% gameplay. Graphics is something that never rly bothered me I mean I got a great computer and graphic card so I always max every single setting that will improve image quality. But I still enjoy games like cs 1.6 or Revolt etc that aren't great games because of their graphics.
> 
> Consoles vs pcs for me it's pretty straight forward I will simply never play a console alone. And by alone I don't mean offline just even online I don't enjoy playing consoles for me it's meant to be played with at least another friend as for computer I can play single players,online, split screen wtv... It's enjoyable all over even tough sometimes splitting the keyboard keys is hard for some games
> 
> I also love tough games I always play games at maximum difficulty from the start till I finish and I simply don't give up until I'm done with the game(unless I'm not enjoying the gameplay itself) but with this comes something I truly hate in games these days.
> 
> I see no bloody reason why corporations would force me to play the normal mode or hard mode first to play the hardcore after. When I'm done with a game I'm done with a game it's over if it's a single player it's finished I will never touch it again even if they send me candy trough mail.
> 
> And it rly pisses me off that you're only allowed to play some games at hardcore mode after finishing the game in other mode I actualy gave up on playing a few games because they had this issue and I just started playing hard mode and I was like: nope sorry but this just isn't challenging and I see no point on keep playing a game that literally makes me fall asleep on my keyboard.
> 
> And well since the title of the thread can be spread into so much I also love card games,chess,arcade machines,pool and "foosball" not entirely sure that's how you write it? well its basicly table football you get it


plusss oneeee


----------



## Silver Spirit

I'm a die hard PS gamer. I much prefer to play on consoles rather than the PC. The storyline does interest me. I like to know what it's all about but it's the playability factor to me that's more important.

As you may guess I'm a Tomb Raider fanatic and started way back on the PS in 1996. The old classics are the best made by Core Design, not the type we see today from CD, although I am trying to be hopeful of the new game out next March.

I also play some COD. :uhoh:


----------



## ikkomustaine

Hm, well... I can say that I'm an arcade gamer, a console gamer and, last but not least, a PC gamer


----------



## ahsonali

First person shooting....
cod4 to be specific


----------

